# citique my barrel racing horse



## rodeoqueen77

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.177790142240011.42984.100000270793304&type=1she is 8 years old and is registered paint 

Foxys High N Dry Paint


her name is foxys high n dry tell me what you think {respectfully please}
she was out from september 2010 to march 2011 so she is out of shape and down on muscle so thats why she looks reallly out of shape. before she got hurt she was running 16s on barrels and 20s on poles, now that she getting back in to back into it she is running 17.3 on barres [witch is still a good time in arizona where i live} and a 21 on poles. i do gymkana but i am starting high school rodeo this year, they are still good times but i want her running like how she use to and plz give me tips on how to get her running like how she use to because there are some fast times in high school rodeo but anyways tell me what you think!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

She has a long back, an upright shoulder, her neck doesn't tie in well. That's what I notice right off. Im sure better conformation critiques can be made from others. Still runs a decent pattern given her faults.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I'm no barrel racer but from what I see she is really long back and a weak loin. I don't really like the way her neck ties in and I also see a very upright shoulder. It could be the way she standing but there is something about her front legs i'm not crazy about. I do how ever love her sweet face. I'm sure there are other people on here that could give a better critique.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I'm no barrel racer but from what I see she is really long back and a weak loin. I don't really like the way her neck ties in and I also see a very upright shoulder. It could be the way she standing but there is something about her front legs i'm not crazy about. I do how ever love her sweet face. I'm sure there are other people on here that could give a better critique.


the good thing about the long back is that she streches far when she runs!! but she she does good patterns for being built so awkwardly dont ya think


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Yeah I would say she runs good for the way she is built but I don't know much about barrels.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

oh well where i live a 18 is pretty good a 17 is really good and a 16 is lik extreamly good and my horse ran 16s before she got hurt


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I see you live in buckeye? So you ride at dunns? I live in az as well.


----------



## Equilove

No way - I am from Seattle as well, and ... my name is Cheyenne! And I have family in Flagstaff! Haha! Small world.

How old is your mare?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Equilove said:


> No way - I am from Seattle as well, and ... my name is Cheyenne! And I have family in Flagstaff! Haha! Small world.
> 
> How old is your mare?



haha ya and she turned 8 in may


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I see you live in buckeye? So you ride at dunns? I live in az as well.



i ride at dunns on occasion but usually buckeye equine center


----------



## BarrelRacer86

rodeoqueen77 said:


> haha ya and she turned 8 in may


um if she was foaled in 2002 she's 9 not 8
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

Uh oh, it looks like your mare is older than you thought.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

jumanji321 said:


> Uh oh, it looks like your mare is older than you thought.


ya i just realized that
thanks BarrelRacer86 

but thats ok only by 1 year


----------



## rodeoqueen77

BarrelRacer86 said:


> um if she was foaled in 2002 she's 9 not 8
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


...oh yep lol sorry i made a math mistake she is 8


----------



## haleylvsshammy

rodeoqueen77 said:


> i ride at dunns on occasion but usually buckeye equine center


I had a 4-H show out a Buckeye Equestrian Center and I love the facility! It was very nice! It's always nice to see fellow Arizonans on the forum


----------



## rodeoqueen77

haleylvsshammy said:


> I had a 4-H show out a Buckeye Equestrian Center and I love the facility! It was very nice! It's always nice to see fellow Arizonans on the forum


ya the rodeo arena is nice to


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Bump!!!


----------



## bubba13

Quite frankly her conformation is...unfortunate. Bad ewe neck, long/weak back, calf knees, fine bones, the appearance of sickle hocks, steep hip angle....

She looks a lot older than eight (or nine) and I wouldn't be surprised if she has back pain and/or some kind of metabolic deficiency that gives her her dull appearance. I suspect that her jerkiness around barrels is because her long back prevents her from collecting herself in the slightest....


----------



## rodeoqueen77

bubba13 said:


> Quite frankly her conformation is...unfortunate. Bad ewe neck, long/weak back, calf knees, fine bones, the appearance of sickle hocks, steep hip angle....
> 
> She looks a lot older than eight (or nine) and I wouldn't be surprised if she has back pain and/or some kind of metabolic deficiency that gives her her dull appearance. I suspect that her jerkiness around barrels is because her long back prevents her from collecting herself in the slightest....






nope shes 9 look at her lines Foxys High N Dry Paint


----------



## bubba13

Yes. And she looks older than that. Hence my comment, making me think she may need some veterinary work...


----------



## HorseyChic

Didn't you breed this mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

HorseyChic said:


> Didn't you breed this mare?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



oh my!


----------



## rodeoqueen77

bubba13 said:


> Yes. And she looks older than that. Hence my comment, making me think she may need some veterinary work...


she is upto date on her vet she goes on a regular basis:wink:


----------



## NdAppy

So OP, did you breed this mare or not? Because accorrding to posts elsewhere on the 'net you have her bred to ChicOlenasSugarDaddy... hope one or both of them is also OLWs negative...


----------



## BarrelRacer86

She's bred, there's a whole big long thread about it on another forum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

BarrelRacer86 said:


> She's bred, there's a whole big long thread about it on another forum
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:wink: I'm aware of that otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it. I wanted to hear what the OP had to say about it.


----------



## sierrams1123

OMG! can you send a link to that thread?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

NdAppy said:


> So OP, did you breed this mare or not? Because accorrding to posts elsewhere on the 'net you have her bred to ChicOlenasSugarDaddy... hope one or both of them is also OLWs negative...


excuse me.. i would like you to not post about dead threads in other websites thanks :wink: :?


----------



## NdAppy

So is she bred or not?

It is not my problem if both your user name and your mares name bring up those posts in a google search...


----------



## rodeoqueen77

NdAppy said:


> So is she bred or not?
> 
> It is not my problem if both your user name and your mares name bring up those posts in a google search...


yes she is bred


----------



## Faceman

Oh my. I support everyone's right to breed as they choose, so am not criticizing you, but out of curiosity why did you choose to breed a mare with so many conformation issues?


----------



## BarrelRacer23

The thread is very interesting ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Faceman said:


> Oh my. I support everyone's right to breed as they choose, so am not criticizing you, but out of curiosity why did you choose to breed a mare with so many conformation issues?


because she was out for 6 months and i want a foal


----------



## LoveStory10

Do you have the experience or facilities/income for a foal? Just curious, as they are a lot of work.

Your mare looks like a sweet girl, but I agree with what has already been posted: She is not very nicely conformed, and in my opinion, breeding her was a mistake, but like I said, just my opinion. I do hope you found a decent stallion with very good conformation to try balance out your mare.

Do you have a plan for the foal, or is it just a "foals are so very cute and I want one!!" type of breeding? If you have a plan for the foal, I hope you have someone to help you, and if not, then I think keeping it would be a mistake. But if it comes out with conformation like it's dam, you may have a very hard time selling it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Gremmy

I don't know why you think that hopping from forum to forum is going to get you a different response :? the mare's injury doesn't surprise me at all considering her conformation, and I hope by a stroke of luck the foal is more conformationally sound than its dam. Had you not already bred this horse, people would suggest you buy a foal already on the ground that can better suit your needs. There are plenty out there. As it stands, I hope you are prepared to provide for this foal even if it doesn't prove capable of meeting your expectations.

Since this is supposed to be a critique about the mare, I'll add my piece. Very long back (may have problems carrying a foal so you should monitor this with your vet), calf knees, sickle hocks, a steep shoulder and a long ewe neck. She also looks a tad wasp waisted in that photo. I know she's been laid up for six months, but I can't see conditioning doing anything to change bone structure. Her build and overall muscling suggests she works a lot on the forehand, which puts a large amount of strain on already weak front legs, however the long back will make it more difficult for this horse to work off her hind end (a slight downhill build - though it may just be the photo - exasperates this). Long term soundness is a huge concern for this horse.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Gremmy said:


> I don't know why you think that hopping from forum to forum is going to get you a different response :? the mare's injury doesn't surprise me at all considering her conformation, and I hope by a stroke of luck the foal is more conformationally sound than its dam. Had you not already bred this horse, people would suggest you buy a foal already on the ground that can better suit your needs. There are plenty out there. As it stands, I hope you are prepared to provide for this foal even if it doesn't prove capable of meeting your expectations.
> 
> Since this is supposed to be a critique about the mare, I'll add my piece. Very long back (may have problems carrying a foal so you should monitor this with your vet), calf knees, sickle hocks, a steep shoulder and a long ewe neck. She also looks a tad wasp waisted in that photo. I know she's been laid up for six months, but I can't see conditioning doing anything to change bone structure. Her build and overall muscling suggests she works a lot on the forehand, which puts a large amount of strain on already weak front legs, however the long back will make it more difficult for this horse to work off her hind end (a slight downhill build - though it may just be the photo - exasperates this). Long term soundness is a huge concern for this horse.



umm im not hopping from fourm to fourm i am simply asking in other fourms please keep your ignorant comments to your self


----------



## rodeoqueen77

LoveStory10 said:


> Do you have the experience or facilities/income for a foal? Just curious, as they are a lot of work.
> 
> Your mare looks like a sweet girl, but I agree with what has already been posted: She is not very nicely conformed, and in my opinion, breeding her was a mistake, but like I said, just my opinion. I do hope you found a decent stallion with very good conformation to try balance out your mare.
> 
> Do you have a plan for the foal, or is it just a "foals are so very cute and I want one!!" type of breeding? If you have a plan for the foal, I hope you have someone to help you, and if not, then I think keeping it would be a mistake. But if it comes out with conformation like it's dam, you may have a very hard time selling it.
> 
> Best of luck.


haha ya my aunt has an arabian ranch and we have foals all the time she is a retired vet and she will be there to help with the foaling and every thing and here is a link to the stud

CW Warpaint Ranch's - ChicOlenasSugarDaddy


----------



## rodeoqueen77

LoveStory10 said:


> Do you have the experience or facilities/income for a foal? Just curious, as they are a lot of work.
> 
> Your mare looks like a sweet girl, but I agree with what has already been posted: She is not very nicely conformed, and in my opinion, breeding her was a mistake, but like I said, just my opinion. I do hope you found a decent stallion with very good conformation to try balance out your mare.
> 
> Do you have a plan for the foal, or is it just a "foals are so very cute and I want one!!" type of breeding? If you have a plan for the foal, I hope you have someone to help you, and if not, then I think keeping it would be a mistake. But if it comes out with conformation like it's dam, you may have a very hard time selling it.
> 
> Best of luck.




oh and like i said this is not about the breeding its about my mare so plz dont talk about that if i wanted to talk about that i would have asked


----------



## bubba13

Which comments are ignorant? The ones telling you that the mare, for whom you solicited a conformation critique, has quite honestly awful conformation and that it was irresponsible for a person who wants to produce quality, marketable stock to breed her?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

bubba13 said:


> Which comments are ignorant? The ones telling you that the mare, for whom you solicited a conformation critique, has quite honestly awful conformation and that it was irresponsible for a person who wants to produce quality, marketable stock to breed her?


no i asked for your guys input she is claiming i am jumping forum to forum when im trying to get other peoples input XD


----------



## BarrelRacer23

Most people are going to have the same input on this one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodeoqueen77

BarrelRacer23 said:


> Most people are going to have the same input on this one
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i knew that but i wanted to try other websites, is that a problem?


----------



## DrumRunner

Your mare doesn't have very good conformation at all, like everyone else has told you. *the good thing about the long back is that she streches far when she runs!!* <<No Ma'am completely wrong. A long back is a weak back. She will have problems with this. She doesn't look like she could/would be in very good shape to run her at all at this point. I won't even start to tell you why breeding her is a bad idea because obviously by now you've made you mind up about it even if it's not smart to. I will say, in general, it is clearly not a good idea at all to be running barrels on a bred horse. Especially trying to get her back in shape after being out of the game a while. At ALL. Overall she doesn't look like she's in a very condition to be seriously worked at any level.


----------



## Jessskater

I am curious to see what your mare's parents look like.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

One thing you can do that I have learned from an equine osteopath to help her back, would be to take the handle of a hoof pick, and run it along her belly (not light pressure, but definately not a lot of pressure either). This basically stimulates a particular nerve that runs along the belly, and she should pick up her back a little bit with her muscles. If you do this every day, that will help her supporting muscles grow, and in turn support her back better. I have actually seen a horse's sway back pick up about six inches to the point where the sway was barely detectable over the course of six weeks.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> One thing you can do that I have learned from an equine osteopath to help her back, would be to take the handle of a hoof pick, and run it along her belly (not light pressure, but definately not a lot of pressure either). This basically stimulates a particular nerve that runs along the belly, and she should pick up her back a little bit with her muscles. If you do this every day, that will help her supporting muscles grow, and in turn support her back better. I have actually seen a horse's sway back pick up about six inches to the point where the sway was barely detectable over the course of six weeks.



thanks  ill try it


----------



## Gremmy

rodeoqueen77 said:


> umm im not hopping from fourm to fourm i am simply asking in other fourms please keep your ignorant comments to your self


:lol: Well, at least you bothered to read the first sentence of my post eh? Too bad about the rest.

Frankly I don't see the difference between hopping from forum to forum and "simply asking other forums" - I don't want to drag other forum drama over here but you go to one place, post the exact same thing with the exact same pictures, and then leave in a huff when you don't get responses you don't like. Lo and behold, you are getting the same responses here (keep in mind that you're not the only person in the world who has accounts on multiple forums). To me it's on par with a child going and asking Dad when Mom says no. It shows an immature attitude and an unwillingness to accept the truth. Grow up a little honey, it'll do you some good.

Best of luck to you and your horses.


----------



## tcb5040

rodeoqueen77 said:


> excuse me.. i would like you to not post about dead threads in other websites thanks :wink: :?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

The things a Google search comes up with. Yikes!


----------



## nrhareiner

First you breed a mare b/c she could not be worked? Not a good reason to breed. Then add in the fact that she has less then good conformation and you are using a stallion who does nothing for her and if was any other color would be a gelding. Then people wonder why we have a over population problem.

All I will say past that is I hope you keep the resulting for the rest of its life.


----------



## reining girl

oh my gosh i can not believe you bred that mare, especially for such a dumb reason. wow.....


----------



## reining girl

i agree with everyone else, that mare has poor conformation that will probably lead to many soundness issues down the road. not a horse that should ever reproduce. i hope that foal gets better conformation than her, but i doubt it.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I have to laugh. I went and googled the OP's name. Got on another site that she stated that THIS mare was worth 50,000............ Gee, maybe that is why she bred her...lol


----------



## bubba13

In all fairness, was that US dollars, or rupees?


----------



## 1RedHorse

LOL...I see HF gets to deal with her now.

Did you also know that this mare is worth $50,000?


----------



## 1RedHorse

bubba13 said:


> In all fairness, was that US dollars, or rupees?


No..just bad math...she threw on 2 extra zeros.


----------



## Dressage10135

1RedHorse said:


> No..just bad math...she threw on 2 extra zeros.


You mean 3 right?


----------



## wyominggrandma

Sorry, I read that whole LONG thread on the other forum. She stated $50,000 dollars numerous times and they only had to pay $400. for her. She did not mistakenly add the extra zero's, kept repeating the $50,000 when that board kept asking her "are you for real". They also kept asking for a video with a barrel pattern and the horse and that was never given, kept making excuses for why no barrel run video.


----------



## .Delete.

That mare's confirmation makes me cringe. Along with looking at that stallion makes me cringe...... Poor little baby foal.


----------



## 1RedHorse

wyominggrandma said:


> Sorry, I read that whole LONG thread on the other forum. She stated $50,000 dollars numerous times and they only had to pay $400. for her. She did not mistakenly add the extra zero's, kept repeating the $50,000 when that board kept asking her "are you for real". They also kept asking for a video with a barrel pattern and the horse and that was never given, kept making excuses for why no barrel run video.


Oh trust me, I know. I'm on the other forum 

It's ok to have dreams. Sometimes we all dream that our horses are more capable than they are.

But the OP has proven she has an extremely bad attitude, and will not listen to anyone else and their educated opinions.

Shes even followed members to other sites and has harassed them.

Cheyenne,if you open your ears you'll learn alot in the real world.


----------



## Jessabel

Just wanted to throw in my $.02. 

I think the OP has fabricated her own reality. I don't care how fast she runs, no horse that looks like that is worth that much money. End of story.

But what _really_ makes my blood boil is the fact that on her thread in the other forum, she clearly states that her family is struggling financially, yet she _bred her mare_. 

She ADMITS that she has no money, and she's breeding a foal. That is the definition of stupidity if there ever was one. I'm sorry, but I have no patience for it.


----------



## wyominggrandma

oh yea, that was her excuse as to why she can't post video's. She can't afford a decent camera... And then you have her little friends who get on both boards and defend the OP..............


----------



## 1RedHorse

Trust me...her "friends" aren't defending her now.


----------



## .Delete.

She posted videos of her gelding i do believe on HGS. Why not this mare?


----------



## Jessabel

.Delete. said:


> She posted videos of her gelding i do believe on HGS. Why not this mare?


She has some on her Youtube channel. :?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

lik i said guy if i wanted to talk about the other thread i would have said so lik i said can we talk about the horse or just let the thread die thanks


----------



## NdAppy

Like I pointed out before, you posted this information, you have no control about what comes up in a google search. 


If you don't like the way you have been described, maybe you should take a step back and look at why you are being discussed this way. :wink:


----------



## 1RedHorse

I've watched the videos. Stop leaning in your turns.

She's a decent horse I'm not going to lie....but not fast.

Someone did a decent job patterning her.

You're all over her on poles....keep your hands quiet. I do believe you have the poles spaced to far out.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

1RedHorse said:


> I've watched the videos. Stop leaning in your turns.
> 
> She's a decent horse I'm not going to lie....but not fast.
> 
> Someone did a decent job patterning her.
> 
> You're all over her on poles....keep your hands quiet. I do believe you have the poles spaced to far out.


ok thanks i will try it and my poles are measured out the right way i think it was the camera angle


----------



## jumanji321

rodeoqueen77 said:


> ok thanks i will try it and my poles are measured out the right way i think it was the camera angle


 
They're 21 feet apart?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

jumanji321 said:


> They're 21 feet apart?



this is how they are set up

http://arizonasaddleclub.com/files/Washington_Poles.pdf


----------



## sierrams1123

post youtube link please.


----------



## Gidget

Okay,her conformation...horrible.I would not barrel race her. That will break her down faster than it should. If I were you I would change it to something low impact due to her conformation. 
Breeding..huge mistake. Not even going there.

I think some peple are being a little too harsh. Yes,she made a horrible mistake and the stallion looks like an oversized peeled potatoe. 

If you are wanting to do gaming or any sort I would sell this horse or change the disicpline IMHO. You need a compact horse.


----------



## bubba13

Gidget said:


> Okay,her conformation...horrible.I would not barrel race her. That will break her down faster than it should. If I were you I would change it to something low impact due to her conformation.
> Breeding..huge mistake. Not even going there.
> 
> *I think some peple are being a little too harsh. Yes,she made a horrible mistake and the stallion looks like an oversized peeled potatoe. *
> 
> If you are wanting to do gaming or any sort I would sell this horse or change the disicpline IMHO. You need a compact horse.


Well, then I'm glad that you, at least, are holding back. :rofl:


----------



## pepperduck

Based off her conformation (which people have said enough of already so I'm not going to repeat), I personally would not be working her on as hard of a task. She has already been injured... she is going to injure herself again. It sounds like you really love and care about this horse so you should slow down with her. Use her for pleasure riding and maybe run a barrel pattern or two on occasion at home. It sounds like you really want to go far in the barrel racing world and if you can get your hands on a horse that do that with you, you could go far. This is not the horse that is going to take you as far as you dream, even if her heart is into the work, she just physically will not stand up for it.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

welll if anyone is interested i have my gymkhana runs on my you tube

rodeoqueen77's Channel - YouTube

i figured if anyone wants to see they can


----------



## sierrams1123

she does well running, given her current state.

is this horse in foal?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

sierrams1123 said:


> she does well running, given her current state.
> 
> is this horse in foal?



that was her last competition she is done cuz she is 6 months and that was my worry so now shes gonna do some riding


----------



## DrumRunner

Yeah Sierra, She's bred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1RedHorse

**head desk**


----------



## 1RedHorse

She ran a 19...thought you said she runs 16s?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

omg guys LIKE I SAID this was not about the breeding!!!!!!! *rolled eyes* now if you dont wanna talk about what this forum was about then LET IT DIE!!!:-| :?


----------



## nrhareiner

You asked for a Critique. You got it. The fact is that mare is not breeding quality. She is not built to do what you are doing with her that is why she is not holding up under the use. Then you go and breed her and produce anouther horse who will most likely not hold up under heavy use.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

1RedHorse said:


> She ran a 19...thought you said she runs 162?


she has not competed since june and because this is not the normal place we are at and do you really think she would run that good when she is pregnant???


----------



## rodeoqueen77

nrhareiner said:


> You asked for a Critique. You got it. The fact is that mare is not breeding quality. She is not built to do what you are doing with her that is why she is not holding up under the use. Then you go and breed her and produce anouther horse who will most likely not hold up under heavy use.


ya i asked for a critique but i didnt ask for your guys opinion on the breeding thats what was stated in the start:-|


----------



## nrhareiner

A bred mare can compete well into their 9th month with little problems. One of my mares finished in the top 30 in the world in NRHA RP when she was bred. I know of mares who have ran for world titles while bred. Not a big deal if they have been conditioned all along.


----------



## 1RedHorse

rodeoqueen77 said:


> she has not competed since june and because this is not the normal place we are at and do you really think she would run that good when she is pregnant???


 Looks like the same place to me in all your videos...ill double check.

Yes i would. Like nrhareiner said...Ive seen horses compete until their 9th month.

I think I need to just stop commenting. I hate feeding idiots.


----------



## Dressage10135

rodeoqueen77 said:


> she has not competed since june and because this is not the normal place we are at and do you really think she would run that good when she is pregnant???


I thought you said in the video she wasn't pregnant?


----------



## rodeoqueen77

nrhareiner said:


> A bred mare can compete well into their 9th month with little problems. One of my mares finished in the top 30 in the world in NRHA RP when she was bred. I know of mares who have ran for world titles while bred. Not a big deal if they have been conditioned all along.



ya but she has never been bred befoe and i dint know if that could affect her i am just thinking for her


----------



## rodeoqueen77

Dressage10135 said:


> I thought you said in the video she wasn't pregnant?


no shes bred i bred her in march


----------



## .Delete.

What do you plan on doing with this foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

I just have a quick question, is this mare confirmed to be pregnant? I don't recall seeing any sort of comment saying she's definitely pregnant.


----------



## DrumRunner

This isn't enough?



rodeoqueen77 said:


> yes she is bred





rodeoqueen77 said:


> haha ya my aunt has an arabian ranch and we have foals all the time she is a retired vet and she will be there to help with the foaling and every thing





rodeoqueen77 said:


> that was her last competition she is done cuz she is 6 months and that was my worry so now shes gonna do some riding





rodeoqueen77 said:


> no shes bred i bred her in march


----------



## Endiku

DrumRider- there is still the possibility that the mare did not take. If she is only 6 months, she won't look very pregnate outwardly. It would take a vet to know if she actually IS pregnate. Jumanji simply asked if a vet had tested her yet.

OP- I look at it this way. Barrel horses are generally stocky, short-backed, well rounded horses with good leg so that there is a smaller chance of injury. Your mare is quite opposite of this...she's build very long. To tell you the truth, when I first saw her picture, I thought 'weenie dog.' Asking an animal with weak bones, a long back, and poor leg is just asking for trouble. Looking at her videos, I agree- she DOES do very well for a horse at ill-conformed as she is, which says a lot about her personality, but it's just not kind to make her do something that will ultimately be her end.

In a way, she reminds me of myself. A long backed, long legged, gawky animal made to run a high-impact sport, is like asking me, an extremely accident prone, weak boned, 4'11 girl- to run hurdles in cross country or track. I may be able to keep up for a little while, but eventually I'm either going to jump wrong and snap a bone, or just be beat to a pulp by those who are conditioned and built for hurdles. That's not to say I'm not good for other things...I tend to think that I'm very good at swimming and stuff like that. Perhaps a less wear-and-tear disipline would be good for your mare. Something like trail riding (perhaps even endurance, if you were willing to provide a chiropractor, good saddle, conditioning) low level WP, etc. I really think it would be in her best interest, since she's already been severely injured once- and is now carrying a foal. Take from that what you will.


----------



## rodeoqueen77

jumanji321 said:


> I just have a quick question, is this mare confirmed to be pregnant? I don't recall seeing any sort of comment saying she's definitely pregnant.



what i am going buy now is that she has not come into heat but we are going to get her tested


----------



## rodeoqueen77

.Delete. said:


> What do you plan on doing with this foal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




just for pleasure for now yet there is no telling yet so idk


----------



## .Delete.

rodeoqueen77 said:


> just for pleasure for now yet there is no telling yet so idk


Pleasure? Like showing or just for fun?


----------



## Endiku

So if she hasn't been tested, I'm assuming she hasn't had any of the normal pre-pregnancy/ during-pregnancy care? Please tell me that you atleast have her up to date on her vaccinations (just her coggins does not count as 'up to date) and you have her wormed? With a body like hers, I would think that you'd want to give her the biggest advantange possible. Suppliments, vaccinations, vet checks...all of those are part of responsible horse breeding. If she isn't up to date, PLEASE have the vet out. She should of been palpated a few months ago, and a good check is vital. Take it from me, you don't want to mess with this sort of stuff. My favorite mare was irrisponsibly bred not long ago, and because she didn't get proper healthcare during her pregnancy or the right nutrition, the baby died at birth. It was a traumatic experience for all of us, and afterwards the mare contracted a very bad infection in her uterus that kept her stalled for months. All of it could of been prevented, and because it wasn't- it ended up costing is three times as much as a few shots and some better feed would have.

The damage is already done as far as breeding goes, but you don't even know if she really IS pregnate, or if she's in any shape to have a foal! If you ask me, you atleast owe her that. We are the stewards of our animals, and we are responsible for all of their needs if we are going to place ownership on them.


----------



## 1RedHorse

rodeoqueen77 said:


> just for pleasure for now yet there is no telling yet so idk


 Awesome...so you bred your mare for the hell of it with no intended purpose for the foal.

And you also got a free "Dash Ta Fame" thats also Darkelly bred....LOL good luck with that one! I hope your half as good of a "trainer" as you claim to be:lol:


----------



## BaileyJo

Endiku said:


> So if she hasn't been tested, I'm assuming she hasn't had any of the normal pre-pregnancy/ during-pregnancy care?
> 
> Take it from me, you don't want to mess with this sort of stuff. My favorite mare was irrisponsibly bred not long ago, and because she didn't get proper healthcare during her pregnancy or the right nutrition, the baby died at birth. It was a traumatic experience for all of us, and afterwards the mare contracted a very bad infection in her uterus that kept her stalled for months. All of it could of been prevented, and because it wasn't- it ended up costing is three times as much as a few shots and some better feed would have.
> 
> The damage is already done as far as breeding goes, but you don't even know if she really IS pregnate, or if she's in any shape to have a foal! If you ask me, you atleast owe her that. We are the stewards of our animals, and we are responsible for all of their needs if we are going to place ownership on them.


I stayed off this thread for the longest time but I have to say that this struck a cord in me. Not a pretty cord either.

Endiku, you are so *right* on! OP - you need to give your mare what she needs during her pregnancy! You bred her so give her only the best care. For her and for the baby!

Sorry, but touchy subject for me too. This stuff makes me cringe.


----------



## rosie1

I also have to agree with endiku, over the summer I worked at a vetrinary clinic specializing in reproduction and I was shocked to find out how much can go wrong. Proper care during pregnancy is VERY important, honestly its a wonder horses give birth at all haha. The amount of infected mares that came through the clinic was astounding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters

I have been quite as well but because sometimes its easier not to reply to post were it is obvious that they don't care about what is best for the horse, all they care about is what they want. I am sorry if this considered rude by the mods but enough is enough.


----------



## Stephie

rodeoqueen77 - To be honest with you, your mare isn't well-built at all. And I don't have power over what you do, but I would strongly recommend not doing hard riding on her, like barrels or poles. 

I work at a horse rescue, and we had an older horse come in that had a long back and wasn't well-rounded. He'd been ridden in his younger days, and guess what happened? He got _extreme_ sway-back to the point where I hurt for him. And so many horses come into our rescue that have poor conformation because of careless breeding. 

If you truly do have 43 horses on your ranch, why not ride or breed another horse? I'm sorry, but it's ignorant to have the foal suffer the same poor conformation and future back pain - just because you want a foal.
Just my honest opinion.


----------



## wyominggrandma

But wait, don't forget this is a $50,000 barrel horse we are talking about. Of course, her foal will be worth the same amount I am sure. I feel sorry for the mare and the future foal, not a good life to live.
I am surprised if you watch the videos posted on this same area about " my gymkana" she rode this mare in about 5 or 6 different "classes", then talks about how she needs to get her into shape because of an injury.
When she was talking about how much this horse is worth, and the various reasons, including I think 15 second barrel runs, it was funny to watch the videos and if you time them from the video timer, this mare is running 20 and over barrel patterns.
Poor mare, poor foal.


----------



## tinyliny

I think that since the OP has not come back to this thread that she has heard what she can and will, and enough of the "you should not breed this mare" opinion has been expressed. Not sure what value there is to leaving it open any longer. Gonna close 'er.


----------

